# reasons why......



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i like shooting field:
(please feel free to add your own)
1) no one complains or cries/whines about someone using high powered binos or range finders

2) no one complains about the payouts in the amateur ranks

3) no one complains about shooting the 'longer targets' or the target presentation (angled bale, bale on a slope, dark to light/light to dark shooting lane

4) no one pushes their bows/equipment to the unsafe ragged edge in pursuit of that almighty and magical speed

5) we help each other on the course and spot for the others in our group

6) we know that the loudest and most obnoxious fanboys wont be on the courses or at the practice range


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I like field because there's no such thing as saying " I guessed the yardage wrong." Either you do it or you don't.

I like field because you don't hear arrows rattling through the trees in front and behind you and then those groups turn in a damn near perfect score.

Although I did buy a sweet seat recently because I'm older than dirt, I like field because you don't have to wait all day to shoot thirty arrows.

I like field because the main topic of discussion isn't how my bow shoots one FPS faster than yours, but where your arrows are hitting.

Erika Anchutz and Samantha Neal


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I like Field because it is outside and I like being outside.

I like Field because no 2 rangers are the same. In fact the same range will often shoot different as the season continues and the foliage changes.

I like Field because every target offers a different challenge.

And the biggest reason I like Field is that I enjoy being around the people that also like Field.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Cause you get to shoot more than 40 arrows in 6+ hours.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I like field because I love to watch those arrows fly LOOONG distances with a big arc and just "fall" in the center

I like field because I hate to execute a perfect shot and get an 8 or 5 (or worse) because my yardage was off.

I like to shoot lots of arrows with minimal wait:teeth:

I also like KNOWING where the center of the scoring ring is!


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I also like field because if you have a slip up you are not finished like in indoor, more relaxing to shoot. You can get away with a couple of mistakes and not be "out" of it:shade:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

It is about executing the shot.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*i like field....*

because i like signing over crispies !! ...:becky:


:lol::lol::chortle::chortle::chortle::chortle:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

you dont have to worry about someone stealing the target at the club or from your backyard


----------



## Hoytfinger (Jul 12, 2006)

...the super steep 30yd downhill shot
...the long shot over the trees and across the canyon
...the uphill 45yd walk-up 
...the 35yd fan
...the straight uphill 65 yarder

and if I see a sweet bird/animal I can check it out with my Bino's
It's in the 70's now everyday so...IT"S ON!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I like it because:

It combines two of my favorite things. . .archery and hiking.

People of vastly different skill levels and/or equipment configurations can shoot the same range at the same time and not hinder or effect each other in the slightest bit. I could shoot the field course with a pro shooting a high-end compound rig, or I could shoot it with a beginner shooting a bare longbow. . .doesn't change my game one bit.

I am my only competition on the course.

The game is the same no matter where in the country you go. 


But mostly I like it because it is FUN.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I like field because it is great practice for 3-d

I like field because most field archers dont expect an avid 3-d shooter to be good at their game. 

I like field because it is a form of archery. All archery is good.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

I like any form of archery and belong to both field and 3D clubs, but like field the best: It's what I started shooting when I was a kid before 3D was invented...Like watching the arc of the arrows on the longer shots.....the variety of all the different courses...the companionship of people that "just like to shoot".....all the different types of equipment you can use, I've shot field courses with just about any type of bow and arrow combination imaginable...and finally and most of all I can't say"Oh I just didn't guess the yardage right", it's about execution of the shot.

I can always save the missed the yardage one for when I really do misjudge at a 3D shoot and it will be legit.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

*... I like Field archery.*

1) It's archery!!!

2) Field Archery emphasizes form and repeatability. It shows me were I have deficiencies and need to work.

3) There is something majestic about looking at a target set way out in the woods with trees all around. 

4) It gave me an excuse to buy another bow and more arrows!!!!


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

to me it's all about the personal challenge. I also enjoy the friendships that come from shooting field archery.

Keith


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I like field because

1. there are no cheap excuses (even though I do still try)
2. I have yet to be beaten by a pencil on a field course.
3. No sandbagging
4. No speed freaks
5. a whole lot more practice for my money.
6. I get to shoot 112 arrows in the time it used to take me to shoot 20
7. The people are alot nicer than on a 3d course.
8. brown hornet
9. it's still relatively new to me
10. 3d doesn't have a hillbilly shoot:shade:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I like field because
> 
> 8. brown hornet


Suck ass.:smile:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

people that are interested in your equipment approach you with questions.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I like field because of the people.
I like field because you can get a real average and know how you are progressing
I like field because............


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I like field for the following reasons:

It pushes me to become a better archer. I have a long way to go before I can shoot a perfect field round, plenty of curve to work on.

The people are great. Young, old, male, female, compound or recurve, we are all out there to have fun and try to better our last round.

The willingness to help that is found amongst the group as a whole, no matter what you need, someone, usually most everyone, will jump in to assist.

And as Lee said, I just enjoy the outdoors, so field is a perfect way to improve my bowhunting skills and spend time outside of hunting season afield..  :thumb:

I've met a lot of great people in the last couple of years since I started to compete. I look forward to seeing them on the weekend at the next shoot.. (Saturday at Mayberry, right? ) :chortle: :cheers:


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I like field cuz you can miss lots of x's and still be in the hunt....


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I like Field because it is outside and I like being outside.
> 
> I like Field because no 2 rangers are the same. In fact the same range will often shoot different as the season continues and the foliage changes.
> 
> ...


Ya what he said goes for me 2:smile::teeth:

And also if you see an umbrella it better be raining.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

archerycharlie said:


> Ya what he said goes for me 2:smile::teeth:
> 
> And also if you see an umbrella it better be raining.


or Hot and Sunny


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Paul Payne said:


> or Hot and Sunny


Easy there Paul. I explicitely remember you having me hold an umbrella for you to shield your scope at the State shoots last year at Washtenaw.


----------



## ~Tara~ (Apr 16, 2007)

Mindless fun shooting a ton of arrows


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

Can I come play with you guys? I'm in an area, where it's pretty much, 3d, or shoot at home. I have a 90 yrd range in my backyard. There's just something about watching an arrow fly 80-90 yrds. and fall into the center.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

sickwithit said:


> Can I come play with you guys? I'm in an area, where it's pretty much, 3d, or shoot at home. I have a 90 yrd range in my backyard. There's just something about watching an arrow fly 80-90 yrds. and fall into the center.



you're more than welcome to find a bunch of like minded folx and seek out others of your kind. i dont think anyone with a field course near them would not let you come play the game.


im gonna go back to when i was a kid. there were about 200 or so people that would come and shoot at the clubs in the area. the clubs WOULD NOT schedule shoots on overlapping weekends. the clubs WOULD have nice cantinas with the usual stuff like 'dogs&burgers, baked beans, chips, drinks, (regular ol' picnic food stuffs) candy bars and so on for the groups cycling thru at the 14th and 15th target split. when the days were really warm, they'd have a club member with a cooler around the 7th and 21st targets just to help ya get thru the day.

some clubs were more well funded than others, but they all were gracious and appreciative hosts.

lotsa friendly folx out there to shoot. all were well organized and shotgun starts just like most field shoots i've been to.


kinda miss those days. there were 5, maybe 6 field clubs in the 'hey day' in my area (60mile radius) now........well, as the pendulum swings the other way, there may be a few more that return or appear. we can only hope


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I love field archery because it was part of my introduction to archery back in the early 1960s. Then it was the most popular form of archery competition and it seemed like every town and community had at least a 14 target range.

As a kid I didn't get to compete (had to be in church with the family on Sunday) but I occasionally got to shoot on a 14 target course laid out in a farmer's wood lot. Fell in love with the variety and difficulty even though I was never any good. Still not very good as I am still shooting much as I did back then, that is barebow recurve.

As other's have said, lots of shooting and it's never boring.

Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Why do I love field?

Because it's a blast. 

1) You actually get to SHOOT your bow when you hit the woods not just walking around the woods with it like in 3D :wink:

2) I find it a lot more challenging then indoors and 3D. It's just pure archery for me. 

3) No pencil whipping 

4) It's more relaxing and the people have more fun while shooting :thumb:

5) You aren't gonna luck into a good score shooting field like you can shooting 3D.

6) You get to shoot farther then 40 yds....yes I know 3D goes to 50 in my class but there aren't many shots that far and none over it. ...Heck I wish there was a 70 and 80 on each half 

7) Every range is the same...but it's different. 


After seeing how many people truly LOVE shooting field and get the bug after playing it ONCE....it's truly amazing to me that more people don't shoot field over 3D. It takes roughly the same amount of time to shoot a 20-30 target 3D range as it does to shoot 112 on a field round.....so for my money and time I would MUCH rather shoot 112 arrows then 20-30 :wink:

Field reminds me of golf in a lot of ways....


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

What got me hooked into field archery years ago continues to keep me going today.
#1 I love spending time outdoors in the woods. I truelly enjoy the peace and tranquility.
#2 I always have found field archery extremelly challanging. To shoot well you have to focus all the time. When finished I get a total mind flush. What a great stress reliever.
#3 the challange on all the different targets consumes me. Shooting well on a course I dont know for the first time is the ultimate challange for me.
#4 my entire social life revolves around all the field archers I know.
#5 Know I enjoy building Field courses, giving as many differnt presentations as possible. My son says I need to find a new hobby. I asked why is that? He said cause I am running out of land. LOL.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't know if I love field yet ...
but from the responses here I_ will _love trying it out soon !!!

I do love the idea of something different outdoors


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> I don't know if I love field yet ...
> but from the responses here I_ will _love trying it out soon !!!
> 
> I do love the idea of something different outdoors


Trust me.. you'll like it.. and wanna do it again, cause you'll know you can do better next time around..  :darkbeer:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Trust me.. you'll like it.. and wanna do it again, cause you'll know you can do better next time around..  :darkbeer:


first time may be ugly huh ???
note to self..._bring lots of arrows_


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> first time may be ugly huh ???
> note to self..._bring lots of arrows_


No, didn't mean it that way, it's just kind of an addiction... yer always trying to better your last score, well, unless yer Hinkey.. Then ya just try to maintain..  :wink:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> . . .yer always trying to better your last score. . .


THAT is the core of the addiction. Similar to Golf that way. The most challenging part of Field is you against YOU. 

Shot execution is always a challenge no matter what course you are at, even if it's the 30,000th time you've shot the same course.

Getting that all-important Personal Best round becomes the driving force.

I'm hooked like no other and I hope you are too. It's a hoot.

Plus- you get 112 shots to 'get to know' your equipment. That's a real advantage over the Foamies. When you've shot Field rounds all year, you have shot probably 1000's of more arrows than your average 3D Archer. This makes you much more in-touch with your gear, what it does good, what it doesn't do good, what works, what doesn't. No offense to the 3Ders out there, but I put MUCH more trust in a Field Archer's opinion regarding equipment than I do a 3D only Archer.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

For the love of the sport of archery I would like to state that this thread points to some of the reasons that some 3-d'rs are reluctant to cross over and try out the field venue. Some field guys come across as elitests because they shoot more arrows during their game. You act as though there are no dedicated 3d shooters and that they shoot their 30 arrows at foam and put their bows back into the case until the next time. There are several 3-d shooters from my club that have started shooting field. What I have found is that a good archer at 3-d has no problem with field. In fact they accel at it. In 3-d you always have two unknowns in the equation, is my yardage right and am I aiming at the right spot. When you remove those two doubts, all that is left is shot execution. If you have an archer that can execute well when shooting with the added stress of two unknowns, and them remove those two unknowns, then you just made the game real simple for them. My first field event that I ever shot was our state championships last year. There were many remarks made to me like "I did not realize that you 3-d guys could shoot so well. You must win all the time." The truth is that I rarely win a 3-d event. Sure I am able to shoot up near the top, but there are many archers better than me that are shooting foam.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I like field because if you shoot a crap shot, you PAY for that and can't offer up lame excuses such as "mis-guessing" the yardage.

I like field because you get to shoot four arrows per target and can shoot 2 ,3 or 4 shooters at a time on each target instead of one on the stake, glass, set, re-glass, re-set, shoot, gawk, step off stake for next shooter.....and on and on.

I like field because it is outdoors and FIELD shooters shoot in the elements and won't use umbies to block the wind for the shooters' bowarms. FIELD shooters learn to deal with the wind and NOT hide from it by getting help with wind blocks.

I like field shooting because you can shoot 112 shots each day in 3 to 5 hours (instead of 20 over 3 to 5 hours) for a weekend tournament. The tournament is not decided upon in only 30 or 40 shots over the course of 6 to 8 hours...but rather 112 in 4 to 7 hours. Meaning the price per shot to attend a two-day shoot goes way down and you at least feel like you've gotten to shoot your bow each day.

I like field because it is what it is, you don't have to shoot 280 to 340 fps (depending upon organization) and heavier poundages to "enjoy" it, and the courses are set so that even the lightest bows have a CLEAR PATH to the target.

I like field because the first question is normally "what was your SCORE?", and NOT "How FAST is your bow?"

I like field because of the people's attitudes about shooting well. Home course advantages MIGHT help some, but the shots still have to be made; you might luck in one or two, but you won't "luck in" 112 of 'em. Field shooters like to see people shooting well because they know that the better Joe shoots, the better YOU are likely to shoot.

I like field shooting because, well, it is FIELD shooting, out in the elements, you against the course and being able to pay attention to what is going on around you without excuses. It is either in or it is out...and YOU shot it there; no excuses.

Happy Easter...what a great day to STIR>STIR>STIR....it's been awhile, and I think I'm a bit rusty. hahaha
field14


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> No, didn't mean it that way, it's just kind of an addiction... yer always trying to better your last score, well, unless yer Hinkey.. Then ya just try to maintain..  :wink:


shewwww...ya had be scared for a minute


----------



## copperdoc1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Iver never shot field, it isnt around where I live, but Im moving! The new place has a club with a field range and I cant wait to try it. I know Ill be hooked......:darkbeer:


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*because:*

we get to shoot alot of arrows at alot of distances and I love the 80 yd walk up or the big downhillers. Bring back field...G.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Why do I like shooting field?

1. The friends you make

2. The challenge

3. Unlike 3-D you actually get to shoot some arrows :mg:


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I love Fita\IFAA 3D but I really like the discipline of shooting 4 arrows on Field targets and having to make them all count and for me it makes 3D feel so easy to shoot.

It takes hard work to shoot Field rounds well in Longbow division it's a shame so many Trad shooters find Field Archery too much work because it would make them better all round shots.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

most of the archers that shot are there to congradulate the winners of their respective classes instead of the 'dine&dash' stuff.


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

*field archery*

because my range is next to the beach.... click on the satillite veiw.

http://southbayarchery.net/


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

number three said:


> because my range is next to the beach.... click on the satillite veiw.
> 
> http://southbayarchery.net/


Wow!

I officially hate you


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JayMc said:


> Wow!
> 
> I officially hate you


:set1_signs009::greenwithenvy:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JayMc said:


> Wow!
> 
> I officially hate you





IGluIt4U said:


> :set1_signs009::greenwithenvy:


Screw that.....I can only imagine what the wind is like :doh:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Screw that.....I can only imagine what the wind is like :doh:


 Yea, I imagine the salt spray could get a bit tough on equipment too, eh? :chortle: :beach: :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

boojo35 said:


> For the love of the sport of archery I would like to state that this thread points to some of the reasons that some 3-d'rs are reluctant to cross over and try out the field venue. Some field guys come across as elitests because they shoot more arrows during their game. You act as though there are no dedicated 3d shooters and that they shoot their 30 arrows at foam and put their bows back into the case until the next time. There are several 3-d shooters from my club that have started shooting field. What I have found is that a good archer at 3-d has no problem with field. In fact they accel at it. In 3-d you always have two unknowns in the equation, is my yardage right and am I aiming at the right spot. When you remove those two doubts, all that is left is shot execution. If you have an archer that can execute well when shooting with the added stress of two unknowns, and them remove those two unknowns, then you just made the game real simple for them. My first field event that I ever shot was our state championships last year. There were many remarks made to me like "I did not realize that you 3-d guys could shoot so well. You must win all the time." The truth is that I rarely win a 3-d event. Sure I am able to shoot up near the top, but there are many archers better than me that are shooting foam.


I read this right after you posted it.....and was gonna leave it alone 

But you all know me better then that :wink:

I have shot a bit of field over the past 5 or 6 years....and I have shot a TON of 3D over the past 12 years. The "Elitest" attitude that you speak of and that others perceive isn't really there. If anything I see it more on a 3D course. The groups of guys shooting field are a lot more welcoming....if you are willing to talk to them. The fact is that most 3D guys act more like they know everything in my experience. Just look at the questions and answers on AT....:wink:

The comment that you made "I did not realize that you 3-d guys could shoot so well. You must win all the time."...unless the guy had attitude when he said it is more of a compliment then a nock on you a 3D guy....and fact of the matter is most 3D guys don't do well at field unless they are a guy that pulls double duty....simply because they don't practice the way that you need to practice to be good at field. Most guys don't really shoot over 40-50 yds and don't have the correct setup to perform their best in this venue.....

Perfect example....last year at the Hill Billy....there were a bunch of 3D shooters that came out and played....all had a blast and ALL were treated like one a normal field shooter. But when it came time to shoot the Hinky Shoot...there were around 70-80 people shooting.....once we got back to 45 yds....the 3D guys started dropping like rain. At 55 yds....all of them but 3 or 4 were gone.....and it's not like there were only 10 chewies playing when we started. But there were still a about 30 people shooting. 

Now does that mean that they can't shoot? NO not at all.....

You are correct a good 3D shooter will not have any problems shooting field...IF their setup is good and they execute well. But don't think a good field shooter can't play 3D either. Yes you have to judge yardage.....and know how to aim at the targets. But I would bet that a lot of field shooters know how to judge yardage :wink: 

To get over that "Elitest" attitude you have to be willing to put that foot forward.....I watch so many people stand there with their friends and not talk to anyone in 3D, field, and indoors.....it's nobodies responsibility to "break the ice". If you want to break into the "group" of regulars you have to break in. Just like with anything else.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, I imagine the salt spray could get a bit tough on equipment too, eh? :chortle: :beach: :darkbeer:


I know how bad the wind is shooting at Belvoir with the practice range 50 yds from the Potomac....I can imagine how bad it is coming off the ocean. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> To get over that "Elitest" attitude you have to be willing to put that foot forward.....I watch so many people stand there with their friends and not talk to anyone in 3D, field, and indoors.....it's nobodies responsibility to "break the ice". If you want to break into the "group" of regulars you have to break in. Just like with anything else.....:darkbeer:


I have been in the field venue and indoors for about two years now, a year and a half outdoors and two winters indoors.. I have yet to be at a shoot where I didn't just walk up and start talking with someone that I'd never spoken to before and not felt welcomed and one of the 'crowd' almost immediately, from some quite proficient archers, to newbies to the sport, old archers, young archers, male archers and female archers and everyone in between. One of the things I really like about field is the family feeling that you have with so many of those on the course and it don't take long to feel like you are part of that family and welcoming new archers into it. Regardless of what they've shot at or never shot at.. :lol:


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

*wind*



Brown Hornet said:


> Screw that.....I can only imagine what the wind is like :doh:


Wind is a factor and sometimes an earthquake, but it out weighs the all other conditions. We shoot all year long too, but if guys are ever out my way, you're more than welcome to shoot round or 2 bring something to swim in, gets hot during summer and fall months.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

number three said:


> Wind is a factor and sometimes an earthquake, but it out weighs the all other conditions. We shoot all year long too, but if guys are ever out my way, you're more than welcome to shoot round or 2 bring something to swim in, gets hot during summer and fall months.


Earthquakes :doh: 

I just think that I would have a hard time shooting with all that water around....to tempting to bust out a rod


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Earthquakes :doh:
> 
> I just think that I would have a hard time shooting with all that water around....to tempting to bust out a rod


You're more than welcome to bring a rod...halibut, white sea bass and barred perch in those waters.


----------



## brace height (Feb 26, 2009)

I like field archery because..............

1. I can say hooter.
2. I can say tweener. (tweener at 3 o'clock)
3. I can say the beer tastes better after 28 targets in July.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I read this right after you posted it.....and was gonna leave it alone
> 
> But you all know me better then that :wink:
> 
> ...



Maybe not all parts of the country are the same. I know that there are some field guys that have treated me well, but there are definately those that look down on 3-d shooters and quite frankly they can be rude about it. Last year, the state championships was my first field event ever. I had guys tell me to just enjoy myself and stick with it because if I put in my time and honed my skills, that one day I would be competive in field and not probably look back to 3-d because I would be a better archer. This was before we ever shot our first arrow. A few targets in I was quite a few points up on everyone in my group. The 65 yarder, the 80,70,60,50 walkup, the 60 yarder, these were where I really put the hurts on them. They had preconceived notions about me because I was a chewie, and they were quite obvious about it. 

The contunous remarks about pencil pushers seeming to be exclusive to 3-d is one example. I shoot mostly larger 3-d events, IBO national triple crown, Michigan IBO triple crown, State championships, etc. I have to say that I have only been on the course with pencil pushers one time. I know it happens in all forms of archery from time to time. As you well know, not even the pros are always honest, are they. "Take 5" and think about it. The remarks about umbies in 3-d when I have seen field archers use them too. It is the exception not the rule to use an umbie for wind in 3-d. They are mostly used to shield someones scope, just as I have seen them used in field. The remarks about stools, funny thing cause I also see field guys with them and you would probably see less 3-d'rs us them if the 3-d courses had benches throughout like the field courses do. :wink: The attitude that the only thing that matters to a 3-d shooter is how fast their bow is and not score or how well they shoot. 

I have been willing to "break the ice" out of my love for archery. Field is a great venue, but you have to admit, there are people on this very forum who think field is the only REAL game in town. There are some great people in all venues of archery and there are elitests in all forms also. Sure, some 3-d shooters are slobs, they are the ones that blow the dust off their bows two weeks before hunting season and go shoot a 3-d and you hear their arrows rattle through trees non stop. That seems to be the perception that is held by others as too what 3-d shooters all are. I know that some of the people have helped to change that perception by doing well in Vegas, Louisville, etc. 

I will openly admit, that I have run into the elitest attitude on the 3-d course. My first National event I ever shot was in Bedford IN. I had a clearwater that was a frankenbow so to speak. I bought one bow for the reflexed riser, another for the short limbs, used some high country cams and had a home brew shoot through cable system. This was all done to get 290fps out of a 26" draw which was kind of unheard of at the time. I had a group of guys that I shot with tell me that I would get hooked and sooner or later I would buy myself a "nice" bow to shoot with. 

I have also run into similar attitudes when shooting spottie leagues. 

There are similar instances that happen amongst different hunters also, firearm, bowhunters, high fence, baiters, hunting from trees, using dogs, etc. In general, there are too many hunters and outdoorsman who do not want to band together and uphold our sports as one big community. When there is unrest amongst us, it prevents growth and allows the anit-gun, anti-hunter, anti-bow, anti-shooting range, animal rights bunny and tree hugging fanatics to erode away our rights. 

I know that you, like myself, are a person who is grinning ear to ear anytime you play bows and arrows. (sometimes the grin is bigger than others) Your attitude and your posts and involvement here on AT show that you are truly an ambassador for our sport. It seems that you are in a part of the country where field is bigger and thriving more than it is in mine. Maybe there is a difference in the people where I am at and that is why field is suffering more here.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

This spottie is shooting more 3D this year. I used to shoot it more, 2005 was my last good year. Since then, I made it to about 2 shoots a year.

This year, I can't travel as much so 3D is the only game around for me to play. I am using it to prepare for Redding and our state field as 3Ds out here are on fairly steep angles and sidehills. I suck at yardage, but I am getting better.

You chewies would be proud of me. My last shoot at a IBO scoring (not rules), on a 40 target shoot (one day), I had 15 elevens, 20 tens, 3 fives and 2 eights. I 5'd the last target for a 396. I would have been 1 up had I 10'd it.  I WILL get back to my 2005 scoring and beyond. 

Out here, you don't have a maximum yardage and you don't know what kind of targets are being used. Some Macs, some Rheins, some Deltas. Some shoots have no trees and out in the grass and sagebrush and some in timber. All have good up and down angles and the ground is taken away from you quite regularly.

I'll shoot any type of archery. Around here, you take what you can get and I do enjoy 3D even though if I had a choice it would be field archery.

I don't look down on any type. I like it all. I don't like any eliteist attitudes in any sport or hobby.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, I like field archery because it is like a good steak and lobster, I don't get it very often. It is a rare and exotic pleasure out here, field archery is.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

we got steak, but no reliable bug shacks (lobster) here in ohio. red lobster doesnt count same analogy goes here too.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> The "Elitest" attitude that you speak of and that others perceive isn't really there. If anything I see it more on a 3D course. The groups of guys shooting field are a lot more welcoming....if you are willing to talk to them.


When I lived in the UK we had two very different associations EFAA (Field) and the NFAS which was exclusively unmarked 3D and paper animal a little like NFAA and IBO.

It was no coincidence that nearly all the top shooters in the NFAS happened to be EFAA members and most of them also shot international IFAA, so many NFAS members looked upon the joint EFAA\NFAS members as elitists, for me it was just a natural progression where I reached to a certain standard of shooting and looked for improvement and the next challenge which was IFAA international, the more experience I gained the better I became the better I became the more (some) people will look upon me as elitist no matter how open and friendly I tried to be. 

Even in Field shooting I’ve experienced elitist behavior where Compounds think Longbows cant shoot and slows them down looking for arrows and Longbows think Compounds slow down a fun days shooting, I think in general it’s rarer in Field but it still happens. I’ve been shooting a long time (23 years) and enjoy both Field and 3D and have shot all styles of bow something I recommend for all Archers to try as it’s gives a better understanding of skill sets required for each style of Bow, even different skills needed between marked Field and unmarked 3D.

Some NFAS people would ask how I shoot so well and would always say it was a well thought out practice routine, a mix of Field and 3D rounds and love of the sport, some even went on to try Field for themselves and developed into excellent shots in their own right.

No matter how hard you try some will consider you elitist just by association all you can do is conduct yourself in a sportsmanlike manner and convince the open minded people that all forms of Archery have the potential to improve you as an Archer and person.


----------

